

Behind the scenes – Injection molding - sytelus
http://blog.openbeamusa.com/2012/05/18/behind-the-scenes-injection-molding/

======
nkurz
If you have always had an urge to mold something (small) of your own, and if
you are near the Bay Area, Techshop has classes and equipment for reasonable
prices:

Injection Molder:
[http://techshop.ws/class_signup.html?a=1&i=43224759](http://techshop.ws/class_signup.html?a=1&i=43224759)

Tormach CNC Mill:
[http://techshop.ws/class_signup.html?a=1&i=43094304](http://techshop.ws/class_signup.html?a=1&i=43094304)

~~~
sien
Interesting.

How does this compare to 3D printing on demand?

~~~
willtheperson
3d Printing is better suited for prototyping and Injection molding is where
you take it once you need a bunch of parts made because a 3d print can take
minutes/hours, while an injection molded part takes seconds.

------
hexagonal
Weird timestamp on some of the pictures: DD/MM/YYYY?

The image management by the molder is interesting: they're named _Western_
Tool and Mold, and make a big deal about being run by an American; but of
course they're based in Hong Kong.

~~~
twelvechairs
DD/MM/YYYY is the most common date format across the world. You can't
seriously expect that because one American is involved that the a whole
company (who will work with suppliers and end users of any numbers in any
number of places) will work on the date format of the country he grew up in.

~~~
carbocation
For sorting purposes, I prefer YYYY-MM-DD.

------
DrJokepu
I loved polymer technology classes and labs at university. It's an incredibly
fascinating domain. If I have I stayed in mechanical engineering, I would have
definitely specialised in polymers.

------
gonzo
I injection mold the BrickCase (smallworks.com)

It's very cool.

~~~
SudarshanP
Is there a gallery of Brickcase contraptions people have built? Can you do
stuff like build lego robots with iPhones embedded?

